
Ask HN: Online embedded Linux security training? - qetuo13579
My boss has suggested for me to attend a Doulos Embedded security course[1] but I don’t want to travel.<p>Any suggestions for some online courses (free or paid) I could do? Any experiences with learning about security you are willing to share?<p>We make embedded Linux products that run a lot of legacy code written in C&#x2F;C++ that have huge security holes. I need to learn how to close the holes and improve our design practices for future development.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.doulos.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;training&#x2F;emblinux_security_comprehensive.php
======
atsaloli
Shameless plug -- we offer a course "Engineering for Reliability,
Maintainability, and Security with C and C++" that covers exactly what you are
asking about.

[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/c/c.html](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/c/c.html)

~~~
anitil
> He avoids social media for the same reason he doesn't do crack cocaine

I love it already

------
windexh8er
I've always wanted to do courseware from Tactical Network Solutions [0]. I'm
not sure if any of their courses can be done remote, but it may be closer with
regard to travel:

[0] [https://www.tacnetsol.com/](https://www.tacnetsol.com/)

